
Ask HN: Got into Udacity's Self-driving car engineer program. Should I accept? - pippopascal
I have a PhD in engineering, and I work with stats.<p>Pros: 
- I like cars
- I like classical physics (I&#x27;m reading SICM for fun)
- I like computers. 
- The professor is a former CMU robotics professor.<p>CONS:<p>- $800 upfront with very little information about the course of study available. 
- Very inflexible program structure (according to their Q&amp;A)
- Will I have enough time to be at the top of the class (I have a 16 mo old and full time job)
======
motivic
I'm in the same boat. I plan to try it out for a week and request for a refund
if it doesn't meet my expectations.

~~~
pippopascal
I'm new to Udacity. You can request a refund after a week?

